# 74 and want to kill a deer with a blow gun.



## BLK (Dec 26, 2017)

Ok, So I am a little kid at 74. Just got my first blow gun. A 40 cal. four foot two piece. Now I am reading they actually kill wart hogs with the bigger ones. I am thinking about buying the .625 in a four footer to hunt deer with. I would only take a 10 yard shot with a razor sharp dart with a broad head. Would a five footer give me that much more. I may not be able to blow it hard enough at my age so I am thinking of the single piece four foot cold steel blow gun. The fifty caliber from Target Zone looks great but I like the size of the razor broad heads of the Cold Steel in the .625. Your thoughts and comments please.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

A blowgun is NOT adequate to humanely and legally harvest a deer . Check your local conservation and hunting regulations .


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

You could probably kill one with a five foot Cold Steel Pro but ONLY if you get close enough to use the blowgun like a baseball bat. There are no commercial darts that would give you a fair chance.


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

There's a guy on You Tube that uses a blowgun to kill deer, sheep, hog, and other big/medium size game with a big bore blowgun from out to 10 yards, I think it is.
Shot placement and dart used are important.

He is hunting on a private exotic game ranch or farm in Texas.


----------



## slingshot (Mar 3, 2018)

I would like to also point out this blowgun is like 7 foot long. Secondly, after acquiring such it is important to determine if one can expel a dart from this length with adequate lung pressure- you could actually lose power if not. Then it has to be well placed in a vital area like the heart with a razor sharp wide broad head. If a survival situation, I would do it. But first I would take on smaller game. I just killed a HUGE oppossum in my urban neighborhood with a 1200 fps air rifle and it made me sick to my stomach. FOUR shots to the head and the poor thing stood there staring and began crawling off in a trail of blood! Two more shots to back of head to finish. I went inside to compose myself before burying it.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 18, 2018)

It could be done, but I wouldn't do it. I have hunted with blowguns all my life, and it never occured to me to use one on medium or big game. Even then, always carried a 'finishing stick'.

A heart shot on anything would theoretically take it down,but it would have to be perfect. I suspect some previous live capture and ultrasound took place before those big game hunts. Also,i doubt they used off-the-shelf darts. I have some and they are mild steel, and will not take an edge. I make my hunting darts for small game out of 3/32 music wire, hot flattened and carefully tempered and razor sharp on the cutting edges.

The Cherokee gave blowguns to travelers as sort of a going away present. The idea was if you left your bow at home, and carried a blowgun you were not a threat to anything bigger than a rabbit, including humans. Kind of the impression you want to leave when traveling alone through another nation's territory.

Sorry,my friend, in my humble opinion, wrong tool for the job, without poison. No disrespect to you or anyone on youtube. But if you must,ketamine, or not at all. Highly illegal in every state but Mississippi, and maybe there by now.


----------



## huntingfishing (Jan 12, 2021)

okay so no offense to anyone but these people dont know what there talking about. yes if you hit the deer in the lungs or heat he will die within 5 minutes tops just make sure to practice your aim so you dont risk injuring the animal and not killing it. also loosen the cap so when it hits your deer the cap will pop off and the razor will pass on through. good luck on your hunt I hope yu slock a big one. and yes its legal in hawwaii louisianna and texas. just make sure you have the right permits.


----------



## LowLumen (May 3, 2020)

It's been done. Deer, goats, bear, birds, hogs. Distance and you have to be very accurate!


----------



## Brandon (Oct 9, 2021)

afishhunter said:


> There's a guy on You Tube that uses a blowgun to kill deer, sheep, hog, and other big/medium size game with a big bore blowgun from out to 10 yards, I think it is.
> Shot placement and dart used are important.
> 
> He is hunting on a private exotic game ranch or farm in Texas.


----------



## Brandon (Oct 9, 2021)

He has killed a black bear in Alaska I believe too but he did kill a black bear somewhere with the 6 foot cold steel and razor darts


----------



## Brandon (Oct 9, 2021)

BLK said:


> Ok, So I am a little kid at 74. Just got my first blow gun. A 40 cal. four foot two piece. Now I am reading they actually kill wart hogs with the bigger ones. I am thinking about buying the .625 in a four footer to hunt deer with. I would only take a 10 yard shot with a razor sharp dart with a broad head. Would a five footer give me that much more. I may not be able to blow it hard enough at my age so I am thinking of the single piece four foot cold steel blow gun. The fifty caliber from Target Zone looks great but I like the size of the razor broad heads of the Cold Steel in the .625. Your thoughts and comments please.


Don't rhino it is legal to use one of them to hunt anything in NY but their is a guy who shot and killed a blackbear with the .625 cold steel 6 foot blowgun and razor darts so it is very possible


----------



## headhunter (Jul 18, 2021)

Brandon said:


> their is a guy who shot and killed a blackbear with the .625 cold steel 6 foot blowgun and razor darts so it is very possible


We've all heard of Tim Wells, most don't hold him in high regard. And even many traditional hunters find his methods to be questionable. When you have to use massive piles of bait to lure in your prey it's not really hunting is it?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)




----------

